# Time to buy 11



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I guess it's time to get on with this. Here's what I plan to order:

Chorus FD and RD
Chorus levers
Record brakes, I want black
Record crank, I want the bearings
Chorus chain
Chorus cassettes 12-27 X2
Cups
The #$%ing expensive chain tool.

I have been checking on Ribble and PBK. It looks like a combination of both to get what I want. PBK has the free shipping but Ribble tends to be a little cheaper. I was thinking about a set of Fulcrum 3's as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

I am normally a fan of the shiny silver brakes but I aqree the black ones match well with the 11 speed groups (and some bikes). I kept my older Record skeleton's for that reason, you might be able to get a better price on previous years.

Campophiles need to band together and purchase a chain tool for community use in an area. I have one and it is a neat tool but I have used mine once.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*Total Cycling?*

Seems like you need to call them to check stock prior to placing an order, but:

http://www.totalcycling.com/index.php/product/parts_accessories/groupsets_road/GR_CHORUS_11.html

You could sell the Chorus crankset on ebay for $380 and buy a Record set from Total for $442, sell the Chorus brakes for $155, Total Cycling record brakes are $191.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts..*

You just missed the 15% off sale at Ribble, but they seem to have sales fairly often. Be sure to deduct the 15% VAT when comparing prices. Some places already have this deducted, so it can make Ribble's price look higher than it will be at checkout.

I was going to place another order at Ribble for a couple of saddles and some speedplay pedals, but they were out of the pedals, so it wasn't worth the freight charge for a partial order.

Shiny Bikes might have prices that are as good. As someone noted, you might want to buy a Chorus group, plus Record brakes and crank, then sell off the cranks and brakes, if that actually lowers the cost. They might also just sell you the mixed group at a good price if you send an e-mail requesting a quote on the total order.


----------



## flateric (Jul 1, 2003)

The 15% sale is on till Tuesday at Ribble.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

C-40 said:


> You just missed the 15% off sale at Ribble, but they seem to have sales fairly often. Be sure to deduct the 15% VAT when comparing prices. Some places already have this deducted, so it can make Ribble's price look higher than it will be at checkout.
> 
> I was going to place another order at Ribble for a couple of saddles and some speedplay pedals, but they were out of the pedals, so it wasn't worth the freight charge for a partial order.
> 
> Shiny Bikes might have prices that are as good. As someone noted, you might want to buy a Chorus group, plus Record brakes and crank, then sell off the cranks and brakes, if that actually lowers the cost. They might also just sell you the mixed group at a good price if you send an e-mail requesting a quote on the total order.



I plan on using Ribble and PBK since I have ordered from them and they are a known. The problem with PBK is that they are chronically out of stock on Record components other than levers. They seem to be good with Chorus and SR. Ribble seems to have a better stock but you pay for shipping. I'll probably buy from each to put my custom kit together. It's a great time to build up a campy bike.

I really tried to find a US retailer but I just can't see paying hundreds more for the same parts. The closest was GVH but still $200 more. One site showed a Chorus 11 group for $2300 versus sub $1100 for Ribble or PBK. Performance toes the line with MSRP.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

Seems to me that '08 record brakes have a lower published weight than '09. FYI - might save a little dough, if you can still find '08. - and if 6 or 8 grams means more than having that little "11" screened on to the arms.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

brujenn said:


> Seems to me that '08 record brakes have a lower published weight than '09. FYI - might save a little dough, if you can still find '08. - and if 6 or 8 grams means more than having that little "11" screened on to the arms.


I am bigbill, a flat terrain wattage machine who descends well. A weight weenie I am not. I am also a fan of "This is Spinaltap".


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

C-40 said:


> You just missed the 15% off sale at Ribble, but they seem to have sales fairly often. Be sure to deduct the 15% VAT when comparing prices. Some places already have this deducted, so it can make Ribble's price look higher than it will be at checkout.


That's what I thought, but I made an order yesterday....it seems they didn't deduct VAT and I'm entitled to purchase VAT free. Sent them mail for clarification so we'll see.
On their website it is nowhere mentioned is VAT included or not in prices. If what I paid is without VAT then Ribble is on pair with prices to other UK shops only when they have 15% discount.
Will reply here when they answer my question.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info..*



smokva said:


> That's what I thought, but I made an order yesterday....it seems they didn't deduct VAT and I'm entitled to purchase VAT free. Sent them mail for clarification so we'll see.
> On their website it is nowhere mentioned is VAT included or not in prices. If what I paid is without VAT then Ribble is on pair with prices to other UK shops only when they have 15% discount.
> Will reply here when they answer my question.


If you click on the US dollar icon and get prices in US dollars, a message comes up stating that VAT is included in the price and the tax free price will be displayed in your basket.  There is a discount column in the basket where the 15% VAT is removed, then a line cost column with the final cost.

As an example, a Campy Record 11 chain is $54.76 before the 15% sale discount, $46.55 with the 15% sale price and then another 15% off for VAT.

When I last bought shifters, I got Chorus 11 for about $210 and Record for $240 that was lower than TC or PBK. Today, TC wants $268 for the Record shifter, but they are $233 at Ribble.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

C-40 said:


> If you click on the US dollar icon and get prices in US dollars, a message comes up stating that VAT is included in the price and the tax free price will be displayed in your basket. There is a discount column in the basket where the 15% VAT is removed, then a line cost column with the final cost.
> 
> As an example, a Campy Record 11 chain is $54.76 before the 15% sale discount, $46.55 with the 15% sale price and then another 15% off for VAT.
> 
> When I last bought shifters, I got Chorus 11 for about $210 and Record for $240 that was lower than TC or PBK. Today, TC wants $268 for the Record shifter, but they are $233 at Ribble.


*It looks like you get VAT deducted based on what currency you choose and not based on delivery address (country), which would be the only logical.*
I don't live in any of the countries that has local currency shown on their site, so basically I don't care which currency will be shown on their site as long as they deduct me VAT since I'm entitled to. I thought I'll leave it in GBP and by choosing shipping address I'll get my 15% later. Obviously not!
Later, I tested the process and recreated the same basked with 3 different currencies, at that time no shipping address was chosen yet.
With EUR enabled Sub Total of basket was: 648 EUR
With GBP enabled Sub Total of basket was: 589 GBP ~ 652 EUR
With USD enabled Sub Total of basket was: 753 USD ~ 590 EUR

Since I have yesterday put Croatia (entitled to VAT free) as billing/delivery address and still payed 589 + 34 (for delivery) = 623 GBP I conclude they didn't deduct VAT on my order. Their billing process is at least confusing and I don't have status of all currencies in my head (and watched handball world cup finale at the same time) so I realized that only later.
If you ask me their site is a crappy peace of software.
Yesterday, I have mailed them with the issue and didn't receive any kind of answer yet. Only one working day has passed but I would like to resolve things before they dispatch.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

smokva said:


> *It looks like you get VAT deducted based on what currency you choose and not based on delivery address (country), which would be the only logical.*
> I don't live in any of the countries that has local currency shown on their site, so basically I don't care which currency will be shown on their site as long as they deduct me VAT since I'm entitled to. I thought I'll leave it in GBP and by choosing shipping address I'll get my 15% later. Obviously not!
> Later, I tested the process and recreated the same basked with 3 different currencies, at that time no shipping address was chosen yet.
> With EUR enabled Sub Total of basket was: 648 EUR
> ...


I buy from Ribble when I need enough stuff to justify the shipping. The last order was for a bunch of new parts for the commuter and with shipping, it was still cheaper than anyone else. I haven't had any problems with the VAT being deducted or receiving the sale prices. In my experience, Ribble usually has the best inventory. PBK advertises some great prices but much of what I need is out of stock. 

Isn't Croatia on the Euro? I've been to Croatia but it was years ago and they were still using their own currency. I was in Slovenia in 2002 and they were still on the Tolar, but prices were listed in tolar and euros. I was in Montenegro in 2007 and they were on the euro.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

bigbill said:


> Isn't Croatia on the Euro? I've been to Croatia but it was years ago and they were still using their own currency. I was in Slovenia in 2002 and they were still on the Tolar, but prices were listed in tolar and euros. I was in Montenegro in 2007 and they were on the euro.


Fortunately (or unfortunately, I'm not sure) Croatia is not in EU yet, and we still have our own currency "Kuna". Slovenia had transitional period, when they just entered EU, when they were using EUR, but showing prices both in EUR and their "Tolar". They are all in EUR now.
Montenegro uses EUR even if it is not in EU or Eurozone, so in Montenegro you would have VAT deducted from Ribble even when they are on EUR. Probably they think it is too expensive for their small country to introduce their own currency for only few years before they become part of EU.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Just get all Chorus and see if you can get the package deal on the whole groupset.
Its ghetto to mix and match IMO


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

nrspeed said:


> Just get all Chorus and see if you can get the package deal on the whole groupset.
> Its ghetto to mix and match IMO


Opinion noted.
It's smart to spend money where it makes the most difference IMO. 
I don't want silver brakes.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

bigbill said:


> Opinion noted.
> It's smart to spend money where it makes the most difference IMO.
> I don't want silver brakes.


Thats silver brakes and silver FD shell 
I'm building new bike every 6-7 years so few extra euros spent on Record won't kill me.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

smokva said:


> Thats silver brakes and silver FD shell
> I'm building new bike every 6-7 years so few extra euros spent on Record won't kill me.


I was out riding yesterday (had the day off), and decided to keep my old brakes (Mavic SSC which are black) and just do the drivetrain. Maybe I'll go with a SR crankset now and get the really nice bearings.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Bigbill, I started to post a reply yesterday recommending Mavic SSC's and I didn't thinking it'd just be a [email protected] thread deflector. I have them on my 10-Chorus. Best brakes I ever used. and they're black.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

David Loving said:


> Bigbill, I started to post a reply yesterday recommending Mavic SSC's and I didn't thinking it'd just be a [email protected] thread deflector. I have them on my 10-Chorus. Best brakes I ever used. and they're black.


I would say you gave some good advice but I can't since you are from Waxahachie. Us Lancaster people have our pride even if our teams suck. 

Mavic SSC brakes may be one of the most perfect cycling components ever.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I ride up 342 and over to the Lancaster Airport and the Commemorative Air Force hanger all the time. They're restoring a vought F4u [?] WWII gull winged fighter.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

I just got reply from Ribble.
I was right, VAT was not deducted to me and they will arrange to change this.
If you are entitled to VAT free shopping on that site I recommend you choose currency different than GBP or EUR to show princes in.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Why am I having so much trouble finding Record 11 groupos on the UK websites? I can find record 10 and Chorus 11.

Which of these do you recommend for record 11 (price and customer service)?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

I didn't crunch the price but ShinyBikes has it and so far I have been happy with their service. Looks like some of the others are low on stock.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

kytyree said:


> I didn't crunch the price but ShinyBikes has it and so far I have been happy with their service. Looks like some of the others are low on stock.


Shiny bikes has some great prices but it looks like a combo of Ribble, PBK, and Shiny to get everything.

edit:
Done.
Record Crankset, Chorus everything else including chains and cassettes. I'm going to keep using my Mavic SSC brakes. I also got a Zonda wheelset.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Last weekend, I ordered an 11-speed Chorus gruppo from Ribble during their 15% discount ... BUT they didn't have a 12-27 cassette or UT-CN300 chain tool in stock. 

Ordered cassette, chain tool , and tires from PBK ... 

Neither Ribble or PBK had the Shamal wheels I wanted ...

So, will have to place a 3rd order w/ Total Cycling or Shiny for wheels (Wiggle too expensive) ...

Still, overall at least 35% cheaper than buying in US, even with shipping from 2-3 retailers -- PBK was free 

The UK shops & their websites don't seem to handle back-orders very well ... can't even add an out-of-stock item to the shopping cart.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

tom_h said:


> Last weekend, I ordered an 11-speed Chorus gruppo from Ribble during their 15% discount ... BUT they didn't have a 12-27 cassette or UT-CN300 chain tool in stock.
> 
> Ordered cassette, chain tool , and tires from PBK ...


Thats what I did as well. Shifters, FD, RD, Crankset, tires, tubes, Zonda's, and some chamois creme from Ribble. 12-27 cassettes, tool, and cups (Aye-talian) from PBK.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Similar thing here, but I combined Ribble and Bike24 from Germany.
During 15% discount I took what Ribble had and I wanted. The rest I ordered from Bike24 because it was the only store that had everything else in one place. Also, I had good experience with Bike24 before.
ShinyBikes look interesting, but they don't ship to my country which makes them useless for me.
Also if someone is looking for 2008 10sp parts, ChainReactionCycles (UK) has some great prices.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Try Euro BIke parts they offered Super 11 for $2200.

www.eurobikeparts.com


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

zamboni said:


> Try Euro BIke parts they offered Super 11 for $2200.
> 
> www.eurobikeparts.com


PBK has the same thing for $2027 with free shipping.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Is that in British Pound ?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

zamboni said:


> Is that in British Pound ?


$=US dollars.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

tom_h said:


> Last weekend, I ordered an 11-speed Chorus gruppo from Ribble during their 15% discount ... BUT they didn't have a 12-27 cassette or UT-CN300 chain tool in stock.
> Ordered cassette, chain tool , and tires from PBK ... {snipped} .


Wow, my Ribble shipment arrived _fast_, to California.
Received it today Feb9. It was ordered on Feb3. Delivery charge GBP 20, about US$ 30 ... very reasonable.

But, there was a minor problem :-(

Alone, among all the smaller boxes, the campy crankset box had been previously opened. The "wave washer" , a critical component, is missing. 

There's no evidence the crankset was ever used. Probably box had been opened to show a customer, and the wave washer never made it back in.

I've emailed Ribble, asking how they want to proceed.


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

I bought my Super Record groupset at www.bike24.net in Germany. I paid US$1,800 shipping included. It arrived in California in four days. If you check their website now, they have it available for 1,451.34 euros, at today's exchange rate of 1.34 it translates to about $1,896. Again, shipping included.
The first price you'll see is a bit higher because it includes VAT, but when you choose the country of destination, it will remove it and update the total.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

tom_h said:


> Wow, my Ribble shipment arrived _fast_, to California.
> Received it today Feb9. It was ordered on Feb3. Delivery charge GBP 20, about US$ 30 ... very reasonable.
> 
> But, there was a minor problem :-(
> ...


I just got my shipment from Ribble too.
My Campy boxes were also opened by customers and that's nothing strange.
But strange thing is that I had a problem too...
I ordered 4 items: Record cranks, SR skeletons, Chorus cassette and Chorus chain....and to my great disappointment cassette was missing from the box.
Value on declaration clearly indicates that it wasn't sent at all because it is exact sum of other 3 items. Strange! They didn't mail they were out of stock with cassettes and that they will send it later.
Also while ordering they didn't automaticly deduct VAT, so I had to act for that too.
Now I wait for my monthly MasterCard report to see what I was charged at all...with or without VAT...with or without cassette.
They should rename the shop from Riddle to Ribble. I'm sure all of that is not deliberate, but it is becoming a pain in the arse...no wonder they need to have lowest prices...hope new website design will bring better organisation for them.
I never had problems with bike24...they are germain precise.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

tom_h said:


> Wow, my Ribble shipment arrived _fast_, to California.
> Received it today Feb9. It was ordered on Feb3. Delivery charge GBP 20, about US$ 30 ... very reasonable.
> 
> But, there was a minor problem :-(
> ...


Just so you know. The wavy washer isn't included with the crankset. It should be with the BB cups.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Corndog said:


> Just so you know. The wavy washer isn't included with the crankset. It should be with the BB cups.


Yep, it comes with BB cups. Stupid, but it does.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Corndog said:


> Just so you know. The wavy washer isn't included with the crankset. It should be with the BB cups.


D'oh! You're right! :blush2: 

The wavy washer came already inserted into the cup, and when I first examined the cups (still sealed in bag), I didn't see the washer.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*cheaper....*

At shiny bikes.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

nrspeed said:


> Just get all Chorus and see if you can get the package deal on the whole groupset.
> Its ghetto to mix and match IMO




Really? I ride thru the ghetto occasionally. 

I just got the Record parts with the biggest graphics except for the rd. I went chorus on the other stuff.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I got all the parts today. I forgot about the torx for the shifters so I guess I'll finish in the morning. I've been taking pictures as I go, big post later.


----------

